# Opinons on plumbing DWV



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

What code issues do you see? You can specify UPC, IPC or whatever code you follow. This is what I found when I came to work.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Minus rolling above the trap weir and using 90's on the flat that would pass here.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

In Wisconsin you could never get away with that trap dumping above the upper quadrant.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

See, the first 2 guys to respond find a few code violations yet the plumber in this instance could not understand why he failed inspection even though I put it all in writing and referenced codes.

His response: "I've been doing this for 30 years and you're the first one to fail me for that"

Really?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

jar546 said:


> See, the first 2 guys to respond find a few code violations yet the plumber in this instance could not understand why he failed inspection even though I put it all in writing and referenced codes.
> 
> His response: "I've been doing this for 30 years and you're the first one to fail me for that"
> 
> Really?


Because Rex and I learned this in our first few months of apprenticeship. 

Without getting technical here, the lavatory is serving as a wet vent. It serves/vents - floor outlet fixtures. Floor outlet fixtures have to maintain the same horizontal plane until they are vented. 

Once a fixture is vented what does that fixture become? It becomes an ordinary drain. A drain can enter at any quadrant once everything is vented.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Big fail here, every fixture, including the floor drain, has to be individually vented, and the weir of the trap on the floor drain would have to be lower than the horizontal line it ties into.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Big fail here, every fixture, including the floor drain, has to be individually vented, and the weir of the trap on the floor drain would have to be lower than the horizontal line it ties into.


Does Illinois require individual vents?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Oconomowoc said:


> Does Illinois require individual vents?


Chicago does, every fixture needs it's own vented waste outlet, so a kitchen sink with a waste disposer and a dishwasher would need three vented traps.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Chicago does, every fixture needs it's own vented waste outlet, so a kitchen sink with a waste disposer and a dishwasher would need three vented traps.


Chicago only? Not Illinois?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Oconomowoc said:


> Chicago only? Not Illinois?


Chicago has it's own code, and most of the Cook county suburbs use some variation of Chicago code, Illinois code is far different, and I don't know it chapter and verse, I've never done a job that I didn't use Chicago code.


----------



## Squench (Dec 23, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Chicago does, every fixture needs it's own vented waste outlet, so a kitchen sink with a waste disposer and a dishwasher would need three vented traps.


I misread that the first time. 3 traps that are vented, not 3 separate vents... That would be ridiculous.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe your plumber thinks its just a basement and is taking the venting bypass to extremes


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

William James said:


> I misread that the first time. 3 traps that are vented, not 3 separate vents... That would be ridiculous.


Put two & two together here....

Doing it this way creates more labor. Home owners pay for labor. And who controls labor in Chicago?

Maybe Chicago water behaves differently than the rest of the planet and defies physics.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Oconomowoc said:


> Put two & two together here....
> 
> Doing it this way creates more labor. Home owners pay for labor. And who controls labor in Chicago?
> 
> Maybe Chicago water behaves differently than the rest of the planet and defies physics.



Burn a city to the ground one time and they go nuts with building codes, go figure.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Burn a city to the ground one time and they go nuts with building codes, go figure.


Burning a city has nothing to do with this.


----------

